# Hard wearing matt paint ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking for some guidance on matt paint, i painted the hallway and landing with matt paint but it hasn't lasted any time at all before looking bad again.
I know matt paint isn't good for these areas but i don't like silk finishes, the paint is light in colour , does anyone have any recommendations for low lustre paints that are hard wearing/ wipeable ?

TIA


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

we used the B&G valspar range throughout the house inc front door and window frames external (ive done alot of painting in the new house) supposed to be hard wearing and you can scrub it! apparently 

we had matt to cant do silk


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Dulux diamond matt.

Did my kitchen ceiling with this after it was re skimmed. It has been brilliant. Excellent finish & hard wearing.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Dulux diamond matt.
> 
> Did my kitchen ceiling with this after it was re skimmed. It has been brilliant. Excellent finish & hard wearing.


Weirdly i have just found that on a google search.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd recommend any of they following:

Crown Trade Clean Extreme Matt
Albany Durable Matt
Dulux Trade Diamond Matt
Armstead Trade Durable Matt


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Also buy trade quality paint, it's much better to work with and more hard wearing that 'retail' paint (the stuff you can buy in B&Q etc)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks folks, the only issue with the trade paints are they add tints to get the colours, there's 200 variations on the colour we want LOL.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I just used some B&G valspar premium on daughters new room. I got mid sheen paint. It's in a gold colored pot and is scrubbable.

http://www.diy.com/valspar/

Was £27 for 2.5 liters, but the coverage was good. Only really needed 1 coat. Added 2 bags of shimmer/glitter stuff to it at £6 each too. £39 for 1 wall!! Rest of room is matt white.

http://www.diy.com/departments/valspar-silver-effect-paint-glitter/626036_BQ.prd

I have enough left to paint the wall again if needed.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I just used some B&G valspar premium on daughters new room. I got mid sheen paint. It's in a gold colored pot and is scrubbable.
> 
> http://www.diy.com/valspar/
> 
> ...


I think autocorrect is playing with us here LOL, I assume its B&Q ?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> I think autocorrect is playing with us here LOL, I assume its B&Q ?


Lol...Yeah B&Q.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Duluth trade diamond Matt is the best out there.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Pop in to your local Brewers and ask them about their Albany stuff.

Will colour match too if you have a colour you like.

After using B&Q valspar then Albany....the two just don't compare.

Valspar will never come near my house again.


----------

